# Antique VESS DRY SHAKER green ribbed bottle 20oz INFO PLEASE



## excalibr (Jul 9, 2017)

I just found this at a barn sale.  It looked cool to me and it is BIG!  It is 11" tall.  The metal lid is still with the bottle.  I have seen other bottles like this, but smaller AND with more writing embossed on the bottle.  Mine just has "VESS DRY SHAKER" embossed on the bottle along with some embossed letters/numbers on the bottom.  Looking to get more info on this as to rarity, age, etc.  May sell, but not not sure.  Thanks in advance and hope to find out more about this great bottle!    

Bill


----------



## botlguy (Jul 10, 2017)

There was a similar shaped bottle for a soft drink. I would think they are connected but how I don't know. Good luck.
Jim S.


----------



## excalibr (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks for the reply Jim.  I am at a dead end on this bottle.  That is why I am posting on this forum hoping to get more information.  thanks and hopfully others will chime in with more info!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 10, 2017)

I have 2 Vess Soda cans so I'm going to guess it's a soda bottle, Why the odd shape? I don't know but I've seen other soda bottles with a similar shape. LEON.


----------



## excalibr (Jul 10, 2017)

The other bottles similar to this stated they were for Ginger Ale because of the word "DRY" embossed on them.  But, this also has the word SHAKER.   I don't know...


----------



## Bekbek1008 (Jul 12, 2017)

Maybe this will help
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTCD160LVWPP using Tapatalk


----------



## excalibr (Jul 12, 2017)

Hmmm....very interesting!   I will search for "waist" bottle and see if I can find more info.  I showed it to a friend who is more knowledgable with bottles than myself and he said he has never seen one that large, but he has seen that shape/type bottle.  He said it is definately worth doing some research and it may be a very rare find!  thanks for the info and I'll do some research on "waist" bottles.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 13, 2017)

Does this Vess bottle have a perforated metal cap?  If the meaning of "Shaker" is the same as in "salt shaker" or "water shaker" (for ironing fabric), there should be perforations.  Re-purposing was popular during the 30s and 40s . . . food jars designed to be re-purposed as coin banks is an example.


----------



## excalibr (Jul 13, 2017)

No, it does not.  The cap screws on, or rather kind of 'locks' into place on the top and the cap is solid.


----------

